# breeding ?



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

my piranha have become very skittish in the last few days.they are 18 months old...could they be breeding.they seem to be fighting each other and panicing


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

alan said:


> my piranha have become very skittish in the last few days.they are 18 months old...could they be breeding.they seem to be fighting each other and panicing


 what other signs are they showing?

Have they darkened in colour? Are one or two acting very territorial over a certain area of the tank? Are any of them 'blowing' in the sand or gravel?

If so you may well have the beginnings of breeding behaviour!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sh*t..thats all i need,more bloody fish.i cant get rid of some of the ones i have !!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thet were so hyper yesterday that they smashed one of my heaters !!!


----------

